# Bruckner Young SACD prices



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I posted this in the Bruckner Zweden recordings post, but I skipped a comment and I feared I was going to enrage Merlinus.
I didn't want to throw away all the time I put into it so I leave it to you:

Amazon USA: 2/19/17

No.00 $8.71
No.0 $9.99
No.1 $12.08
No.2 $11.38 
No.3 $14.09
No.4 $9.97 
No.5 $11.26
No.6 $11.49 
No.7 $8.22 
No.8 $13.15
No.9 $11.71

That makes right now *$122,05* plus transfer fees. No used CDs. All of them sealed.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prices in Amazon UK 19/2/17*

No.00 £9.11
No.0 £10.19
No.1 £10.44
No.2 £10.02
No.3 £10.82
No.4 £7.17
No.5 £9.99
No.6 £10.21
No.7 £10.21
No.8 £12.00
No.9 £10.36

That makes right now *£100.51* plus transfer fees in Amazon UK. No used CDs. All of them sealed.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prices in Amazon DE 19/2/17*

No.00 10.09€
No.0 7.99€
No.1 11.69€
No.2 11.62€
No.3 11.70€
No.4 9.29€
No.5 10.99€
No.6 11.96€
No.7 7.99€
No.8 14.84€
No.9 7.99€

That makes right now *116.15€* plus transfer fees in Amazon DE. No used CDs. All of them sealed.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Notice that all the CDs are dispatched from Amazon US. So they are limited even if they have the same prices.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

The entire set of 12 cds is USD 39.85 at amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Anton-Bruckn...qid=1487540708&sr=8-8&keywords=young+bruckner


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prices in Amazon CAN 2/19/17*

Prices in CDN$

No.00 Unavailable
No.0 Unavailable
No.1 $14.98
No.2 $19.76
No.3 $19.96
No.4 $11.83
No.5 $15.31
No.6 Unavailable
No.7 $15.08
No.8 $27.68
No.9 $15.31

No used CDs. All of them sealed. That is the cheapest I could find.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

merlinus said:


> The entire set of 12 cds is USD 39.85 at amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Anton-Bruckn...qid=1487540708&sr=8-8&keywords=young+bruckner


But they are standard lossless CDs, never SACD. I do prefer that box, it looks gorgeous:


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Prices in Amazon ES 2/19/17*

And let's finish with Spain!

No.00 11.51€
No.0 11.49€
No.1 11.46€
No.2 12.01€
No.3 13.07€
No.4 12.84€
No.5 10.95€
No.6 10.99€
No.7 10.95€
No.8 19.40€
No.9 10.95€

That makes right now *135.62€* plus transfer fees in Amazon ES. No used CDs. All of them sealed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For searching right prices I always uses
http://www.bookbutler.com/

Set your own country and happy buying.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> For searching right prices I always uses
> http://www.bookbutler.com/


I didn't know it. Thank you very much!


----------

